# HGH souce



## plajoie (Apr 10, 2018)

I am new to this space on using HGH.  I have been looking for a source  for HGH for my undersized son for several months.  I visited dozens of  websites and several forums.  My take away was that 80% of the online  sellers were scams but I was unsure which of them were legit.  With my  son needing help I went ahead and took the plunge and ordered 6 13 mg  Genotropin Goquick pins from Anabolic energy https://anabolicenergy.me/.   I figured my $1,200 was gone but i needed to do something.  It took  about 5 weeks for the product to show up.  I received at least 10 emails  along the way regarding the shipping process.  Every email i sent was  answered within 24 hours.  This stuff is definitely legit and i will be  ordering again.


----------



## jolter604 (Oct 14, 2018)

The Growth Clinic
We have HGH 99% purity



ORDERS. THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT ORDER IN SUBJECT HEADER PLZ)
AND JOLTER AS A REFERAL

QUESTIONS and LIST

THEGROWTHCLINIC@COUNTERMAIL.COM(PUT QUESTION OR LIST IN SUBJECT)


----------



## superted (Oct 14, 2018)

plajoie said:


> I am new to this space on using HGH.  I have been looking for a source  for HGH for my undersized son for several months.  I visited dozens of  websites and several forums.  My take away was that 80% of the online  sellers were scams but I was unsure which of them were legit.  With my  son needing help I went ahead and took the plunge and ordered 6 13 mg  Genotropin Goquick pins from Anabolic energy https://anabolicenergy.me/.   I figured my $1,200 was gone but i needed to do something.  It took  about 5 weeks for the product to show up.  I received at least 10 emails  along the way regarding the shipping process.  Every email i sent was  answered within 24 hours.  This stuff is definitely legit and i will be  ordering again.



The quality that these Chinese labs make now days is phenomenal - Pick any source here, I can't name a bad one. Stuff i've been on for the last 5 months has really made a difference and i've had the bloods - Key is to shoot 10ius 1 hour prior to getting bloods IGF1, you'll know straight away - last test mine came back with a value of 32, not bad for a 50 year old man

Ted


----------



## adhome01 (Oct 15, 2018)

Drugs Gear has HGH in stock.

https://drugsgear.com/hgh-and-peptides/hgh


----------



## Poppy1 (Nov 23, 2018)

Giant Lab is a reliable source   





plajoie said:


> I am new to this space on using HGH.  I have been looking for a source  for HGH for my undersized son for several months.  I visited dozens of  websites and several forums.  My take away was that 80% of the online  sellers were scams but I was unsure which of them were legit.  With my  son needing help I went ahead and took the plunge and ordered 6 13 mg  Genotropin Goquick pins from Anabolic energy https://anabolicenergy.me/.   I figured my $1,200 was gone but i needed to do something.  It took  about 5 weeks for the product to show up.  I received at least 10 emails  along the way regarding the shipping process.  Every email i sent was  answered within 24 hours.  This stuff is definitely legit and i will be  ordering again.


----------



## domestic-supply (Dec 8, 2018)

Best GH money can buy:

https://us-domesticsupply.ws/HGH


----------

